# [Xorg] problem z modulem

## Pryka

wlasnie ukonczylem instalacje Xorg'a rezem z nim zainstalowal mi sie pakiet

```
ati-drivers
```

 sam nie wiem czemu prawdopodobnie przez to fglrx

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx"
```

po konfiguracji wywalalo bledy wiec usunalem ati-drivers i wpis fglrx z sekcji VIDEO_CARDS

i skonfigurowalem xorga jeszcze raz teraz sie uruchamia bez problemu ale w logu widze niepokojace oznaki i boje sie zainstalowac Gnome

```
(II) LoadModule: "atimisc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//atimisc_drv.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//atimisc_drv.so: undefined symbol: ATIMemoryTypeNames_88800CX

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//atimisc_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "atimisc"

(EE) Failed to load module "atimisc" (loader failed, 7)
```

Czy to przez to ze zamotalem z tym ati-drivers ??? to nie pozistalosc po nim ??

Nie moge go uzywac bo poprostu juz nie wspieraja mojej karty, a fglrx w VIDEO_CARDS wpisalem przez przypadek.

Pakiet ati-drivers juz usunelem jak jak pisalem wyzej.

oto moj xorg jeszcze nie dokonca skonfigurowany rozdzielczosc nie ruszana

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"          # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedXinerama"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "ConstantDPI"           # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV280 [Radeon 9200]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

PS.

Oto moje flagi USE

```
USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib acpi aim alsa ao apm audiofile bash-completion

     bluetooth bzip2 cairo caps cdb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cdrom cdsound

     dedicated doc dvd dvdr dvdread encode esd exif ffmpeq firefox flac ftp gd

     gedit ggi gif gmp gnome gtk gtkhtml hal html http httpd icq imagemagick

     irda jabber jack java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde libcaca libwww mad mng

     mozilla mp3 mpeq mplayer msn musepack nas ogg openal openexr opengl osc

     oss pdf php png qt3 qt4 quicktime ruby svga tiff truetype usb vcd

     win32codecs xcomposite xine xml xvid zip"
```

Przypomniala mi sie jeszcze jedna rzecz od kat zainstalowalem ufed zniknelo mi kilka flag z make.conf, ufed po uruchomieniu twierdzi ze sa wlaczone, ciekawe jest to ze emerge tez uwaza ze sa aktywne mimo ze ich nie widze w make.conf

Odrazu mowie ze to nie sa flagi z 

```
/use/portage/profiles/base
```

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> po konfiguracji wywalalo bledy wiec usunalem ati-drivers i wpis fglrx z sekcji VIDEO_CARDS

 

Zapomniałeś jednak przemergować Xorg?

----------

## Pryka

Swiezak jestem w gentoo.

Jezeli mozesz to napisz jak to zrobic i czy zajmie to tyle co instalacja xorga ??? Bo troche sie zdenerwoje jak znbowu zacznie mielic prawie 200 paczek  :Razz: 

PS. pytanie dotyczace ufed dalej aktualne

----------

## unK

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Jezeli mozesz to napisz jak to zrobic i czy zajmie to tyle co instalacja xorga ???

 

zdaje się, że wystarczy

```
emerge xorg-server --oneshot -av
```

----------

## Pryka

a zamiast xorg-server nie powinno byc xorg-x11 ??

I czy to napewno bedzie --oneshot -av ???

Nie chce czegos zwalic bo troche mi zajelo dojscie do tego momentu  :Razz: 

----------

## c2p

Napewno "xorg-server" i napewno "--oneshot -av". Zrób tak, a będziesz szczęśliwy  :Very Happy: .

----------

## mbar

nie mówiąc o tym, że w xorg.conf trzeba zmienić wpis "ati" na "radeon"...

----------

## Pryka

Dobra zrobilem

```
emerge xorg-server --oneshot -av
```

 Jak mowiliscie.

Zrobilem

```
X -configure
```

Zmienilem wpis "ati" na "radeon" w xorg.conf

```
Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV280 [Radeon 9200]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
```

potem dalem X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

Zajzalem do loga i widze takie oto rzeczy (wycialem tylko to co mnie martwi)

```

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
```

----------

## mbar

a my w ogóle nie wiemy, jaką ty masz kartę.

----------

## Pryka

Nie musialem dawac bo  bylo w xorg.conf tym co dawalem.

Mam Radeona 9200

ps. mowie odrazu ze nie zalezy mi na razie na akceleracji 3D glowny cel to bezproblemowa instalacja i odpalanie gnoma

----------

## arek.k

Ja wyjadę tu z pytaniem, bo nie mam pewności. Czy można używać jednocześnie VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx". Są to dwa różne sterowniki (jeśli dobrze pamiętam), otwarte i zamknięte. Może się gryzą te dwa sterowniki?

Tylko zgaduję (bo może nikt nie zwrócił na to uwagi), ale osobiście dokładnie przeczytałem dokumentację konfiguracji X, wybrałem prawidłowy sterownik dla swojej karty i nie miałem takich problemów.

Może warto spróbować usnąć /etc/X11/xorg.conf, np. 

```
mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.copy
```

 i sprawdzić, czy wystartuje z domyślną konfiguracją X (bez xorg.conf).

----------

## Arfrever

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Czy można używać jednocześnie VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx". Są to dwa różne sterowniki (jeśli dobrze pamiętam), otwarte i zamknięte. Może się gryzą te dwa sterowniki?

 

Można mieć dowolne sterowniki w tej i wielu innych zmiennych USE_EXPAND. W tym wypadku to, jaki sterownik jest naprawdę używany, zależy od wartości właściwości "Driver" w odpowiedniej sekcji "Device" w pliku "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Pryka

Xorg startuje bez problemu na obecnej konfiguracji tylko martwia mnie te bledy. Bo nie chce miec problemow z Gnomem po instacji.

Skoro Xorg sie odpala gnome tez wystartuje ??

A fglrx juz wywalilem jak pisalem

----------

## arek.k

Przepraszam, nie doczytałem dokładnie (przeoczyłem).

Jeśli X-y startują to nie powinieneś mieć żadnych problemów z gnome. Oczywiście bez modułów dri i radeon nie będziesz miał akceleracji 3d.

Jeśli chodzi o te błędy, to prawdopodobnie nie masz prawidłowo zainstalowanego pakietu x11-drm (sterownika karty).

Jak będziesz chciał uruchomić akceleracje, to zajrzyj do dokumentacji gentoo dotyczącej pracy z kartai ati i przekompiluj ponownie odpowiednie pakiety. To chyba powinno pomóc.

----------

## mbar

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Jeśli chodzi o te błędy, to prawdopodobnie nie masz prawidłowo zainstalowanego pakietu x11-drm (sterownika karty).

 

prawie na pewno masz rację, brakuje flagi "dri" w USE. znaczy trzeba ją dodać  :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

dri jest pisalem juz wyzej ze program ufed jest jakis dziwny bo flaga jest zaznaczona w nim a mimo to nie ma jej wpisanej w make.conf

ale za to po wydaniu polecenia emerge --info flaga tam widnieje chyba z niego zrezygnuje na dobre

```
USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aim alsa ao apm audiofile bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo caps cdb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cdrom cdsound cli cracklib crypt cups dedicated doc dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode esd exif ffmpeq firefox flac fortran ftp gd gdbm gedit ggi gif gmp gnome gpm gtk gtkhtml hal html http httpd iconv icq imagemagick ipv6 irda isdnlog jabber jack java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde libcaca libg++ libwww mad midi mng mozilla mp3 mpeq mplayer msn mudflap musepack nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openal openexr opengl openmp osc oss pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby session spl ssl svga tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd win32codecs x86 xcomposite xine xml xorg xvid zip zlib" 
```

----------

## mbar

no to teraz sprawdź czy masz w kernelu Direct Rendering Manager dla ATI.

----------

